# Clogged Burgess Fogger



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

I reamed out the nozzle of my Burgess fogger with a pin, but it only sends out small amount of fog, and then stops. The trigger action is stuck most of the time (but not locked). I used thymol with the fgmo, which may have caused the clogging. I'd appreciate any suggestions on repairing the fogger.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

It's very possible you didn't get the thymol mixed good enough. This is what happened to me. Look at the bottom of the pickup tube and see if there are crystals. You have to heat the mixture slowly to get it to mix.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure about Burgess but my Bonide fogger had this in the instructional manual:
Failure to preheat the heater coil may also clog the heater coil, damaging your fogger.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have been using FGMO/Thymol in my Burgess fogger for 6 years now and have had no problems with it. I have seen crystals form in the bulk container when it is stored over winter but slowly reheating it brings all back together. I have never had it recrystilizr in the fogger. You mighr try to flush the systen with pure FGMO and let the fogger heat for 10 to 15 minutes and see if pulling the trigger will free the clog.
Clint


----------



## SCBeeBrewer (Mar 17, 2007)

*Fgmo*

Where do you purchast FGMO in a small quantity to get started?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

SCBeeBrewer said:


> Where do you purchast FGMO in a small quantity to get started?


Drug store "Wal-Mart" ect. in the "Laxative" section


----------



## mountainvalleybee (May 13, 2007)

*cleaning fogger*

clean the fogger as well as you can then try putting water through it the resulting steam sometimes works real well


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

Margot,just reading through the FGMO posts and seen your posting re:clogged fogger.Just checking to see if you have overcome your problem.A characteristic of a clogged fogger is back pressure felt on the trigger with little or no fog being discharged from the discharge nozzle.It's just a matter of unsrewing the discharge jet nozzle and decarbonising the the coil pipe using wire.Many will have never experienced clogging and is caused by operational error.It is not only important to ensure your fogger is up to operating temperature before you squeeze the trigger,also being sure to give the required time between pump strokes and finally not turning off your fogger when you have finished fogging until all fog has discharged from the nozzle.


----------

